# 3rd time shooting my Kel-Tec PF-9



## IRFemale (Aug 12, 2011)

Not only is this the 3rd time shooting my Kel-Tec, it's also my 3rd time to shoot a gun period. For the most part I shot where I was aiming (the head and chest area...plus some groin shots, hahaha) Only a few went outside the "Bad guy" body. I shot at various distances, like rapid-firing at close range to shooting the target as far back as it could go (I only had one shot left so I decided to gamble xDDD my friend said I hit the shoulder, which was surprising since I could barely see the target) The only thing I didn't like about this trip to the range was getting hit on the head with a shell...owies!!! D: I shot a 100 rounds with winchester 115 grain, it jammed my gun so bad I didn't have as good of a time as I would have if it hadn't of jammed. Though I did get to one up my friend, who has more experience than me, at un-jamming my gun. It's sad when you're good at un-jamming your gun Dx

Here's my target  Sorry it's blurry :/


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i am guessing your jamming problem will disappear with practice, looks like you may be weak wristing usually shooter induced. is your friend having the same problem with the same ammo, try shooting each others gun and compare your jams to hers. or have an experienced shooter shoot you gun with the same ammo. when you pull the trigger the gun has to be perfectly still no shaking. take your time and don"t jerked the trigger. each shot rapid fire will make most people lose control over the basics and cause the jams. get use to the shells hitting you, you will find them everywhere even in your pockets or as i had one time stuck to my neck! and don't be going around shooting guys in the groin, thats not lady like, hahaha!


----------

